# Speedtest.net



## curt8403

Curious what speeds you have on your computer

Mine (At work)
Up 23,098 Kb/s
Down 30,172 Kb/s


----------



## krock918316

At work:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It varies, but at the moment:


----------



## mikep554

Wow, what kind of pipe do you have? I got 6765 up, 8953 down with 11ms ping.

We have a switched 10 Mb fiber connection to our ISP, but we run all web access through a proxy, so I wouldn't be surprised if the extra overhead from the proxy is what is taking the edge off of the speed.

I'm switching from cable to dsl at home tonight, so I can probably post some interesting numbers comparing their speeds tonight.


----------



## bhyde

at work....
[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]

at home

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]


----------



## Maverickster

At work:



At home, it's about double that (Comcast "Burst").

--Mav


----------



## techrep

At home.


----------



## dmurphy

My cable modem at home (which is also my office - I work from home) ... $44.90/month.



I don't have their TV service, but you just can't beat Cablevision's Optimum Online for speed ....


----------



## dettxw

Mine, but since it's cable speeds vary.


----------



## curt8403

when I choose a server that is not in the same city as where I work, my speeds drop down to the normal levels

Download 11,401 Kb/s (From Idaho Falls, ID)
Upload 5,022 Kb/s (To Idaho Falls, ID) 

so location of server that you are connecting to does make a huge difference


----------



## HIPAR

Just for the heck of it I tested my 768 kilobit DSL with Hamilton Bermuda.










I usually get about 690 kilobits with various net speed tests but this path really worked well tonight.

--- CHAS


----------



## tcusta00

HIPAR said:


> Just for the heck of it I tested my 768 kilobit DSL with Hamilton Bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually get about 690 kilobits with various net speed tests but this path really worked well tonight.
> 
> --- CHAS


Might be a bit better if you weren't using a server in Bermuda.


----------



## flexoffset




----------



## STEVEN-H

View attachment 15406


----------



## smiddy

Here's mine from home, I think I may upgrade soon:


----------



## krock918316

At home:



Edit: ISP is wrong. It is actually Suddenlink Cable


----------



## Steve Mehs

Road Runner Turbo, Actual speed is 15Mb Down/1Mb Down for $49.90 without PowerBoost.

Latest:


Best:


Typrical prior to Powerboost:


----------



## TBoneit

This is what I saw at home. Optonline is decent for internet.

27165 Download and 4745 Upload.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Wish I had a faster upload speed..


----------



## ki4cgs

Charter 5/512 package.


----------



## deltafowler

Nearest Servers





Opposite Coast Servers


----------



## BaldEagle

Clearwire:


----------



## Draconis

The wife was playing WoW during the test, so I think I will run it again later.


----------



## funhouse69

This is my work connection...

Got to love it huh?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

funhouse69 said:


> This is my work connection...
> 
> Got to love it huh?


:eek2: What in the world?!? :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen

Here's mine with Clearwire. I downloaded the 1080p Bucket List video from DOD and it slowed down to about 375 kbps, so they appear to do some throtteling. The speed returned after an hour or so.

Question: How do you insert the graphic instead of having a thumbnail?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

This is work








Home is about 10% of that....

Back in previous life I worked in IT at a hospital. We installed a T-1 line and for the first six months I was the only one connected to it. It's amazing how fast things are when you have a commercial line all to yourself. :lol:

Mike


----------



## funhouse69

I posted my work connection a few posts ago so here is my home one. Either way I am a happy guy


----------



## Grydlok

home


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Here is mine


----------



## bjamin82




----------



## ccr1958

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]
getting bad pings today...usually around 15ms


----------



## flexoffset

MicroBeta said:


> This is work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home is about 10% of that....
> 
> Back in previous life I worked in IT at a hospital. We installed a T-1 line and for the first six months I was the only one connected to it. It's amazing how fast things are when you have a commercial line all to yourself. :lol:
> 
> Mike


We've still got a T1 here at work. Slow, slow, slow but consistent, consistent, consistent.
(We have an 80GB per month quota on our commercial account through BellSouth.)


----------



## superchief

From Las Vegas, NV:


----------



## Draconis

Here is my work speed.



*superchief*, what package do you have with Cox? Your connection is much faster than mine.


----------



## lee635

Read it and weep boys...


----------



## dave29




----------



## Michael D'Angelo




----------



## Bengal1

I have Charter 3Meg.
Download 3019
Upload 237
To Columbus 50 miles away. Is this normal speed for 3Meg? I pay 50 bucks a month for this!!! Couldn`t figure how to paste results!!


----------



## fwlogue

At work


----------



## Capmeister




----------



## Capmeister

Michael D'Angelo;1768981 said:


>


I'm moving to DC. I guess I want Comcast for internet?

How much do you pay?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Capmeister said:


> I'm moving to DC. I guess I want Comcast for internet?
> 
> How much do you pay?


I only have internet from Comcast and I have there new Comcast Blast service (I don't think it is available every where yet).

Also I am actually in the Baltimore Market, not Washington, DC (Washington, DC was the closes server to test on).

My bill is like $72. You may want to check out Fios. It is a available in most areas now I believe in the Washington, DC and Baltimore markets.

It has just became available to me and I will probably be switching since it should be cheaper.


----------



## Juggernaut

Comcast Premiere $52.95/month

I gotta get all my speed testing in before 10/1, don't need anything extra to count against my bandwidth cap.

I found this handy little program that will show you a real time display as you surf/download/upload/etc... http://www.codeheadz.com It's pretty handy if you want to see your "real world" speeds and it's free.


----------



## JcT21

at home. i got the fastaccess 6.0 from bellsouth/att. after being on dial up from 1997 through this year... i feel like ive been let out of jail with speeds like this


----------



## Cpt Guavaberry




----------



## Mark Holtz

From Citrus Heights, CA:


----------



## dmurphy

Juggernaut said:


> Comcast Premiere $52.95/month
> 
> I gotta get all my speed testing in before 10/1, don't need anything extra to count against my bandwidth cap.
> 
> I found this handy little program that will show you a real time display as you surf/download/upload/etc... http://www.codeheadz.com It's pretty handy if you want to see your "real world" speeds and it's free.


Love my Optimum Online Boost ..... 30mbps/5mbps speed, less than $45 monthly, and best of all, no caps whatsoever 

In fact, that's what the Optimum Online BOOST service is -- they send a new config file to your modem that just turns off all caps - you go as fast as your neighborhood's node can feed data to you. "Standard" OptOnline is only 15mbps/2mbps service - who wants something -that- slow? ;-)


----------



## TBoneit

dmurphy, Are you sure that is all it is? I've been thinking of dropping the Boost feature. Labor day morning when I would have expected everybody to be offline speeds were in the 8 - 9 mb range. 

I did hit 29Mb once a short while ago. I presume that the stars, the sun and the moon and everything else was in perfect alignment that time. Mine normally runs around 20 to 23 Mb speed. It beats what I had from DSL. I have been thinking of Fios however. More research needed. 

It must suck to be in Comcast territory. From what I've heard over the years their bandwidth cap is nothing new. Now it is just being formalized and posted.


----------



## dmurphy

TBoneit said:


> dmurphy, Are you sure that is all it is? I've been thinking of dropping the Boost feature. Labor day morning when I would have expected everybody to be offline speeds were in the 8 - 9 mb range.
> 
> I did hit 29Mb once a short while ago. I presume that the stars, the sun and the moon and everything else was in perfect alignment that time. Mine normally runs around 20 to 23 Mb speed. It beats what I had from DSL. I have been thinking of Fios however. More research needed.
> 
> It must suck to be in Comcast territory. From what I've heard over the years their bandwidth cap is nothing new. Now it is just being formalized and posted.


That's really all BOOST is. You also get access to open up a few inbound ports (80 & 25) and some web hosting, but as far as the modem goes, it's two pieces:

1) Your downstream frequency is moved from 603mhz to 609mhz. (in other words, your downstream traffic is segregated from 'regular' OOL customers)
2) Your downstream cap is removed; upstream cap is placed at 5500kbps.

That's really it... Now, depending on your neighborhood, you may have neighbors and the such who are also using BOOST. And my guess is that if they have BOOST, they're going to be downloading. A lot.

It appears in my neighborhood, at least, that the BOOST secret isn't out yet. And I hope it stays that way. My speeds are very, very consistent.

I work from home and as such, there are times when I can really use the speed (installing 1 gb patches really stinks over a slow link ...) I'm thrilled with my BOOST service. And, unlike the Comcast Powerboost, it's not a 'temporary' burst of speed - it's the full monty.


----------



## TBoneit

Evidently here at work We're the only ones with Boost speed stays consistent. At home My speeds fluctuate.

It makes me wonder if I'd be happy with non-boost. Some nights I'm not online at all. I never run any P2P software. I just have it since as I get older I find that I get more annoyed at delays and will leave slow webpages. I wonder if they cap downloads like Comcast does if you don't have boost. 

It used to takes ages on dialup to download a Linux Distro image. Now it goes pretty good. I'm always trying different freeware and Shareware as well as payware for video.


----------



## brant

Here's mine; painfully slow, but better than dial-up. 

We have a municipal wireless system. I'm on the edge of its reception so my signal is low. No DSL where I'm at.


----------



## tcusta00

brant said:


> Here's mine; painfully slow, but better than dial-up.
> 
> We have a municipal wireless system. I'm on the edge of its reception so my signal is low. No DSL where I'm at.


Yowch. I bet you submitted that post three days ago and it just finished uploading now.


----------



## dmspen

It's very cool having a main cable tap in your front yard!
http://www.speedtest.net/result/319281209.png


OK, how do I get the picture embedded?


----------



## fluffybear

home


----------



## cforrest

Had OOL Boost, dumped it for FIOS 20/20! Always get the speed I am paying for


----------



## fwlogue

At home.


----------



## ToiletKitty

At home:


----------



## Pinion413

At Home:

Verizon 7.1M/768K DSL


----------



## Steve Mehs

Not that it means much, but a new record:


----------



## curt8403

Steve Mehs said:


> Not that it means much, but a new record:


Saturday


----------



## JeffTex42




----------



## machavez00

at my mother's over an 11.g connection


----------



## prospect60

RR Turbo rated at 10Mb/512kb with PowerBoost.


----------



## dettxw

dettxw said:


> Mine, but since it's cable speeds vary.


They bumped up the cable speeds around here, this mornings reading:


----------



## Capmeister

Michael D'Angelo;1769050 said:


> I only have internet from Comcast and I have there new Comcast Blast service (I don't think it is available every where yet).
> 
> Also I am actually in the Baltimore Market, not Washington, DC (Washington, DC was the closes server to test on).
> 
> My bill is like $72. You may want to check out Fios. It is a available in most areas now I believe in the Washington, DC and Baltimore markets.
> 
> It has just became available to me and I will probably be switching since it should be cheaper.


I've moved to Silver Spring. I get about 25 to 28mbps down and 1.4mbps up. Not bad.


----------



## curt8403

sorry people. new building, different connection to the internet. here is is


----------



## Jack White

curt8403 said:


> Curious what speeds you have on your computer


----------



## DTVTech4U

To West Coast:



Home/inside Ohio:



And just for fun....:



Man, RR needs a better underwater transalantic cable:



These are all on Insight Road Runner Turbo package 15/1


----------



## machavez00




----------



## machavez00

DTVTech4U said:


> Man, RR needs a better underwater transalantic cable:
> 
> 
> 
> These are all on Insight Road Runner Turbo package 15/1


Nah, you just picked the wrong server,

 

Mine are a little better since I believe Qwest does have it's own lines to the UK and EU. Both peaked at about 6 mbps before settling down.


----------



## funhouse69

Here's mine from about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Christopher Gould




----------



## spartanstew

Paying for 5/2 and that's what I'm getting.


----------



## davidfbfla




----------



## jerry downing

Here is mine.


----------



## deltafowler




----------



## dorfd1

deltafowler said:


>


comcrap may seem awesome but you have bandwidth limits!


----------



## cmtar

Mine


----------



## BattleZone

Comcast just upgraded us (doubled our speed) here. "Real" connection is 16 MB down, 1.5 MB up, but for short bursts, the "speedboost" will double that.

I was the third person in my town with a cable modem (to replace my ISDN line!) 10 years ago, and I will say this: I have never had a usage-related (i.e., too many people downloading) slowdown in all that time. There've been occasional DNS problems and a few "cut cable" and "infrastructure upgrade" outages, but I can't really complain much.

I can download at full sustained speed (16 MB/s) for hours at a time with nary a blip in speed, and the same with uploading. Obviously YMMV, but the local Comcast franchise has done a great job with data in my area. Their TV remains lousy, though.


----------



## 10david2

Here's mine at work.


----------



## phrelin




----------



## FHSPSU67




----------



## chevyguy559

Here's my speed here at work with WildBlue Satellite 



I'll post from home with Comcast later


----------



## BattleZone

chevyguy559 said:


> Here's my speed here at work with WildBlue Satellite


Isn't satellite Internet just AWESOME? :lol:


----------



## cadet502




----------



## chevyguy559

IIP said:


> Isn't satellite Internet just AWESOME? :lol:


:lol: It beats dialup that's for sure....but its SLOW compared to my house


----------



## ZBoomer

U-Verse 10mb service; I pretty much get this around the clock. I'm pretty happy with it; they expressly say there are no bandwidth usage limits at all, you can download as much as you want.

I thought it was decent until I see most of the speeds posted here, lol.


----------



## brant

IIP said:


> Isn't satellite Internet just AWESOME? :lol:


not quite as awesome as their "fair access policy"!!! 

You're better off tethering a cellphone to the computer. Same speed, same bandwidth caps, and at a much lower cost.


----------



## Steve Mehs

AT&T Edge









Road Runner


----------



## ZBoomer

chevyguy559 said:


> Here's my speed here at work with WildBlue Satellite


Hey man, my wife has an AT&T broadband card in her Dell Mini9 laptop, and when she's in a G3 area that thing gets close to 2mb down, 1.5mb up. Pretty impressive for mobile broadband. If you're in a G3 area you might consider a broadband card over satellite.

Speed drops quite a bit when in an EDGE area though.


----------



## chevyguy559

ZBoomer said:


> Hey man, my wife has an AT&T broadband card in her Dell Mini9 laptop, and when she's in a G3 area that thing gets close to 2mb down, 1.5mb up. Pretty impressive for mobile broadband. If you're in a G3 area you might consider a broadband card over satellite.
> 
> Speed drops quite a bit when in an EDGE area though.


Yeah, we're out in a rural area and I only get Edge out here  Not to mention its for a small network of 4 computers, that would get pretty expensive for cards and accounts for all of them :eek2: We've done pretty well so far with WildBlue, not too much music or movie downloading gets done here  And we've never hit the FAP limit (knock on wood) but when you're used to speeds like 20mb at home, its like going from a corvette to a prius :lol:


----------



## Draconis

It's amazing what a difference a little time will make. Cox must have increased their speeds since the last time I ran this test.

*Old:*


*New:*


----------



## brant

well my municipal wireless broadband service bit the dust during the storms we had earlier this week. 

lighting struck about 100yds from my microwave antenna, and it popped the modem. fortunately, the computer was unscathed. 

so i just signed up online for 12mbps DSL (fastest they listed). hopefully next week i'll be showing a new speed here, much faster than the 2xxkpbs i posted earlier. 

it said they will have to call me monday to verify that my desired speed is available in my area. lets hope so!

i'm borrowing a neighbor's (relative) wireless connection for now.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

20 up/20 down - Verizon FIOS in metro Philly. Ping is 12ms.


----------



## krock918316

My new upgraded speed!



Not bad for out in the sticks, Oklahoma.


----------



## apexmi

@ Home


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

We should include what we pay our ISP for these speeds.

I'm about $50 for 20 up/20 down.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Home









Work


----------



## dennisj00

chevyguy559 said:


> Yeah, we're out in a rural area and I only get Edge out here  Not to mention its for a small network of 4 computers, that would get pretty expensive for cards and accounts for all of them :eek2: We've done pretty well so far with WildBlue, not too much music or movie downloading gets done here  And we've never hit the FAP limit (knock on wood) but when you're used to speeds like 20mb at home, its like going from a corvette to a prius :lol:


No need for seperate cards and accounts, you can get a router for the broadband modem.


----------



## davidjplatt

And my speed from work:


----------



## cjever19

TWC, I pay $45/mo for this, advertised as 9MBS. Sad really...


----------



## Caddo-Miller

Home - see attached.


----------



## barryb

T1 at home:


----------



## bobnielsen

Hopefully Clearwire will upgrade Seattle to their new 4G system later this year, although the download speed is better than I was getting with Qwest DSL.


----------



## brant

brant said:


> . . .
> 
> so i just signed up online for 12mbps DSL (fastest they listed). hopefully next week i'll be showing a new speed here, much faster than the 2xxkpbs i posted earlier.
> 
> . . . . .


well the phone company did show up today; now they say my service drop needs to be replaced with a lateral to a different pedestal about 150 yds up the road. it will have to be trenched in and jetted under an asphalt driveway.

*sigh*

they "hope" to get it done in three more business days, which means next tuesday or wednesday.

danggit!


----------



## cjever19

Wow, what a difference today. Just because it's early???





cjever19 said:


> TWC, I pay $45/mo for this, advertised as 9MBS. Sad really...


----------



## machavez00

cjever19 said:


> Wow, what a difference today. Just because it's early???


That's the one downside of cable internet, you're sharing an access node with your neighborhood. If you have a bunch of gamers or VODers on your line it will get bogged down.


----------



## machavez00

Draconis said:


> It's amazing what a difference a little time will make. Cox must have increased their speeds since the last time I ran this test.
> 
> *Old:*
> 
> 
> *New:*


Cox bumped up their speed in our area (Phoenix) due to Qwest's FTTN 20Mb service. I have their 12Mb service. I need to swap my 2Wire for the new Motorola modem. The folks at Broadband reports say it's much better. It has UPnP and the 2Wire does not.


----------



## ImBack234

Considering I only pay for 10Md I can't complain.
But my up load sucks.


----------



## TSR

curt8403 said:


> Curious what speeds you have on your computer
> 
> Mine (At work)
> Up 23,098 Kb/s
> Down 30,172 Kb/s


They have it blocked by the firewall at work, bleh.

I'm assuming it's a T3 connection though...


----------



## ncxcstud




----------



## machavez00

TSR said:


> They have it blocked by the firewall at work, bleh.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a T3 connection though...


try http://performance.toast.net/ or http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest


----------



## Michael D'Angelo




----------



## Rob77

It's sad how far behind the U.S. is with high speed internet. If you have not read this, look at the speeds and prices.

http://www.dailytech.com/JCom+160+M...ompany+Just+20+per+Household/article14767.htm


----------



## JACKIEGAGA




----------



## brant

well, i finally got the DSL going today.

They just showed up yesterday to run that line to my house. It still didn't work. They had to send another tech out today. Apparently it had something to do w/ the configuration at the load coil.

anyhow, here's my speed (*this was supposed to be 12Mbps, btw*)










1.5Mbps service was the fastest stable connection they could give me. 

Oh well, its better than the 200kbps service I had, but it just squashed my plans of internet video.

And for some reason speedtest.net is saying atlanta is my closest test server. tallahassee is within 50 miles of my house, but now it shows up as 150 miles.


----------



## cdizzy

I just upgraded from FIOS 5/2 to 20/5. Anyone know how long it takes before the new speed kicks in?

Thanks


----------



## cdizzy

Well, here is the new speed. Not getting all 20Mb though.


----------



## -Draino-

I was wonder what people are getting for speeds. Test at http://www.speedtest.net

Mine is:



Converted it is equal to 3.76 MB/s Down and 1.01 MB/s Up


----------



## spiderman865

Comcast 15/3 Performance.


----------



## ncxcstud

ncxcstud said:


>


did mine again today....


----------



## Randall DBS




----------



## redsoxfan26

Verizon DSL


----------



## Randall DBS

Did it again with a Carolinas server and got this.


----------



## dreamyip




----------



## 459707

Lets just say this: I HATE VERIZON DSL!!!



Its down 3~4 days every 3 months, speed is inconstant 50% of the time (sometimes I'll only get dial up speeds) and support is TERRIBLE! They hate us. The only other high speed option is my area Comca$t and I personality HATE them. All they do is screw people, cap internet speeds, etc and cost way more then i'm paying for DSL.

So whats the only reason I'm sticking with verizon? Its $21 a month and also comes on the same bill as the cellphone and lan line.


----------



## morbid_fun




----------



## mcrutland




----------



## dlh




----------



## Zellio

I pay for 20 mBIT down/2 up internet.

You'll notice that is 1:30 am. That's an easy time to get good speeds. So here are a few more times:










4/29. 10:13 pm.










4/3. 7:39 am.










3/31. 7:16 pm.










My hspa 3g connection isn't available for testing ATM.


----------



## machavez00

This morning's speed. I'm getting what I pay for!


----------



## mishababy




----------



## turey22

This is my recommended server.


----------



## Blurayfan




----------



## BubblePuppy

Seems slow this morning, and it's only 2:51am pst.


----------



## SteveHas

a little slower than normal, not bad though
I pay for 20/5, and it is very stable at the speeds.
no real fluctuations


----------



## turey22

Mine is slow too, compared to yesterdays.


----------



## ImBack234




----------



## fluffybear




----------



## sanborn13

Home:
http://www.speedtest.net/result/491509845.png


----------



## dettxw

Kinda slow tonight:


----------



## dettxw

A little better in the am:


----------



## ncxcstud

Here is my new one...now that I'm in Huntsville, AL and not Lexington, SC anymore...


----------



## dettxw

ncxcstud said:


> Here is my new one...now that I'm in Huntsville, AL and not Lexington, SC anymore...


So where do you like better?
Don't forget to change your Location in UserCP.

Today's numbers:


----------



## dettxw

Holding steady...


----------



## naijai

My upload should be able to do better fora 6Mb line 

Update:
Moved to a new complex and with comcast i am happy with my new speed 
and both reading taken within minutes of each other


----------



## VegasDen

Not bad for me


----------



## Steve Mehs

My crappy work connection


----------



## redsoxfan26

my new connection


----------



## dettxw

Work connection:


----------



## redsoxfan26

Cable guy installed some sort of filter and my speed is even better now.


----------



## machavez00

New test from speedtest.net, www.pingtest.net


----------



## dettxw

Mine, FWIW:


----------



## braven

Work:


----------



## dettxw

Dang it all, Cox seems to be throttling my upload speed, was higher:


----------



## Cholly




----------



## bobnielsen

I just got the Clearwire upgrade to Clear (WiMax). The previous results typically were 1.6M/200k. No increase in price and the modem swap was free.


----------



## sigma1914

Still a crappy upload speed.


----------



## ncxcstud




----------



## d0m4in

Wow I'm jealous of some of your connects. 

I can't post links yet but I get 11.07 down and 3.15 up.


----------



## machavez00

work


----------



## pup154




----------



## Richard King




----------



## mikeny




----------



## xmguy

Local DSL. No CAPS! YEA!! Sadly this speeds cost me. Broadband Xtreme Plus.....$69.95/mth 10.0/768

Home;



HOME Ping;


----------



## xmguy

brant said:


> Here's mine; painfully slow, but better than dial-up.
> 
> We have a municipal wireless system. I'm on the edge of its reception so my signal is low. No DSL where I'm at.


Wow that's slower than my cellphone. (Omnia i910 on Verizon Wireless REV A)


----------



## Mark Holtz

I'm now on a bonded ADSL line, so I have a little speed bump....


----------



## dettxw

Poky today:


----------



## funhouse69

Here's one from my work... Check out the distance


----------



## krock918316




----------



## STEVEN-H

From: Home


----------



## funhouse69

An updated set from work


----------



## fluffybear

From Home:


----------



## TBlazer07

Fios ..... download speeds never varies:

New York:



LA


----------



## SteveHas

FiOs


----------



## brant

brant said:


> well, i finally got the DSL going today.
> 
> They just showed up yesterday to run that line to my house. It still didn't work. They had to send another tech out today. Apparently it had something to do w/ the configuration at the load coil.
> 
> anyhow, here's my speed (*this was supposed to be 12Mbps, btw*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5Mbps service was the fastest stable connection they could give me.
> 
> Oh well, its better than the 200kbps service I had, but it just squashed my plans of internet video.
> 
> And for some reason speedtest.net is saying atlanta is my closest test server. tallahassee is within 50 miles of my house, but now it shows up as 150 miles.


Finally!










I feel like I've emerged from the stone age.

Modem reports I'm connected @ 13Mbps


----------



## Drucifer




----------



## ub1934

View attachment 23629


----------



## phrelin

Well since the thread came up:

​
Pretty much in the normal range, not quite as high as in March.


----------



## fluffybear




----------



## klang

Fluffy wins.


----------



## MysteryMan

Warp 8


----------



## BattleZone

Yup. Fluffy has the best of us beat.


----------



## VARTV




----------



## texasmoose




----------



## Mike Bertelson

fluffybear said:


>


Your upload speed is 90% higher than my download speed. 

:lol:

Mike


----------



## Davenlr

So who has a test I can check for SUSTAINABLE download speeds with Comcast, and not their "Speedboost" that is useless for VOD?


----------



## scooper




----------



## phrelin

fluffybear said:


>


Hmmm. And we both have Comcast.


phrelin said:


>


Sure compares an urban area service versus a very rural area service Comcast inherited when they split the bankrupt Adelphia with Time Warner Cable.

Oh well, I consider myself very lucky I don't have to use satellite internet.



Davenlr said:


> So who has a test I can check for SUSTAINABLE download speeds with Comcast, and not their "Speedboost" that is useless for VOD?


I regularly test using the DSLReports speed tests. I use the Sun Java option and select nearby Santa Rosa or Sacramento to the east rather than San Francisco to the south from the "429 speedtest sites." Sometimes the results are very different, but not this morning.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. And we both have Comcast.
> 
> <snip>


Maybe it could be fluffybear's location or the fact that he ran it at seven fortfive-ish on a Saturday morning when traffic is pretty low...ok I got nothin'. !rolling

I have multiple T3s at work and I get less than half that download speed. :shrug: :lol:

Mike


----------



## redsoxfan26




----------



## Davenlr

phrelin said:


> Hmmm. And we both have Comcast.Sure compares an urban area service versus a very rural area service Comcast inherited when they split the bankrupt Adelphia with Time Warner Cable.
> 
> Oh well, I consider myself very lucky I don't have to use satellite internet.
> 
> I regularly test using the DSLReports speed tests. I use the Sun Java option and select nearby Santa Rosa or Sacramento to the east rather than San Francisco to the south from the "429 speedtest sites." Sometimes the results are very different, but not this morning.


Thanks, here is the result I get from both sites...

:::.. Download Stats ..:::
Download Connection is:: 14627 Kbps about 14.6 Mbps (tested with 51195 kB)
Download Speed is:: 1786 kB/s or 1.8 MB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net/ (Dallas, TX USA)
Test Time:: 2010-10-09 11:16:32 GMT
Bottom Line:: 255X faster than 56K 1MB Download in 0.57 sec 
Tested from a 51195 kB file and took 28.672 seconds to complete
Download Diagnosis:: Running at 201% of hosts average (Comcast.net)
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/db/T1IV92N8Y
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.10) Gecko/20100914 Firefox/3.6.10 ( .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET4.0C) [!]


----------



## BattleZone

MicroBeta said:


> Maybe it could be fluffybear's location or the fact that he ran it at seven fortfive-ish on a Saturday morning when traffic is pretty low...ok I got nothin'. !rolling
> 
> I have multiple T3s at work and I get less than half that download speed. :shrug: :lol:
> 
> Mike


He obviously has a DOCSIS v3 modem with channel bonding.


----------



## MysteryMan

Davenlr said:


> So who has a test I can check for SUSTAINABLE download speeds with Comcast, and not their "Speedboost" that is useless for VOD?


System Mechanic Professional


----------



## nd06irish

Here is my result:


----------



## DavidMi




----------



## texasmoose




----------



## brant

fluffybear said:


>


I've gotten widly inaccurate speed test results using the atlanta server. with my old 1.5Mb connection I would get results stating 70Mb-90Mb.

And I noticed you used a test ran in June. What does it say you're getting right now?


----------



## Sackchamp56




----------



## funhouse69

Here's an updated one from my work

Look at the distance and the latency... Nice to be part of the Internet isn't it


----------



## coolman302003




----------



## Cholly




----------



## TBoneit

Last night at home. Decent, however it looks like I need a faster router as I'm using the old one from before the speed upgrade. I'm thinking a gigabit router with the USB port that is also a NAS through the USB port.

I used the snipping tool from win7 since I wanted a pictorial record for comparison purposes.


----------



## B Newt




----------



## tbranan

Sad....


----------



## phrelin

It all depends on the moment. Note that these are one minute apart, ping and upload are about the same.


----------



## maartena

At work:



It's a 100/100 line, fiberoptic. Upload is lower because we have some guys downloading engineering drawings from our FTP at 10 Mbit/s. And of course the line is used for other traffic as well.... whatever an office of 200 can generate. It is quiet now, so it tests well.

And then, at home:



That is a U-Verse 24 down, 3 Mbps up connection. Not being used very heavily at the moment.... I have 2 HD receivers connected to it using the Ethernet connector, 2 wired PC's, 2 laptops, and our wifi phones. My wife is on her laptop just browsing the net right now.

I am thinking I cannot complain about speed issues. Work for sure, but I don't use that line for any private stuff..... The U-Verse 24/3 is the fastest I can get where I live as a non-business.


----------



## Richard King




----------



## kiknwing

And they say I don't have a problem. Suppose to get 12mbps/896kbps


----------



## dennisj00

Just changed from ATT 6MB dsl this week to local cable 12/2. So far, no complaints.


----------



## machavez00

kiknwing said:


> And they say I don't have a problem. Suppose to get 12mbps/896kbps


You might want to try a different server. I have better results than to the "recommended" server. Try speedtest.qwest.net as well.


----------



## funhouse69

I added FIOS TV to my house today and they bumped up the speed of my Internet. I've been running speed and ping tests all day and I have to say as usual I am impressed!

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]



I've always been impressed with their speed, reliability and consistency of their connection. I can't imagine it will be any different with a few Mb / Sec More


----------



## funhouse69

Yet another test this morning... I hear they are now offering a 150mb / 50mb package somewhere. Imagine that :=)










[URL=http://www.pingtest.net]


----------



## phrelin

For whatever reason, the default this morning went to San Jose rather than San Francisco, but both are consistently slow. Palo Alto generally gives me download tests of 6.5 to 7.5 and for whatever reason going north to Coos Bay, Oregon, usually gives me something around 8.0.

Going to the Ping Test it defaulted to San Francisco. Coos Bay was not an option, but Corvallis, Oregon was.
















I've never really understood the 'interwebs" and how it routes. All the tracert testing I've done to the Coos Bay, Oregon, Speedtest.net server company is pretty much like I would drive south on U.S. 101 180 miles to San Jose, then 560 miles northwest on I-680 to I-80 to I-5 to Eugene, Oregon, then 105 miles southwest on Oregon 126 to U.S. 101 to Coos Bay. That's a trip of 845 miles. Normally I would just drive 350 miles straight up U.S. 101 from Willits, California, to Coos Bay, Oregon. I realize that it's all done at the speed of light, but the routing still puzzles me and it doesn't seem to have any relationship to the Speedtest.net results.

EDIT: And yet, I just got these results which makes me feel like none of it makes any sense:


----------



## phrelin

Something weird happened while I wasn't looking. My upload speeds have consistently nearly quadrupled:


----------



## Mustang Dave

We just got on Comcast Fiber at work, nice. Uverse at home.


----------



## fluffybear




----------



## The Merg

That's just sick!

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve




----------



## fluffybear

The Merg said:


> That's just sick!
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Steve said:


>


I dream of speeds like this...only at work for me.

I particularly like the note "faster than 97% of US". 

Mike


----------



## Mavrick

Here is my result from work I will have to post my results from home later for I am still in the process of converting my home network from AT&T to Cox Cable for my internet.

Work:


----------



## markrubi




----------



## klang

Comcast has done some work somewhere, my ping response has come down nicely.


----------



## Mavrick

Mavrick said:


> Here is my result from work I will have to post my results from home later for I am still in the process of converting my home network from AT&T to Cox Cable for my internet.
> 
> Work:


Here is the test results from my home internet:

AT&T DSL (Soon to be disconnected)










New Home Internet Connection With Cox Cable


----------



## Nick

Nice. With those numbers your download will finish before it starts! :sure:


----------



## Mavrick

Nick said:


> Nice. With those numbers your download will finish before it starts! :sure:


I agree it has been very nice now that I have my routers reconfigured to use the new connection and am seeing the speed difference the sad part is I would have probably never made the switch in providers if AT&T had not announced that they were going to start placing a cap on the amount of internet you could use.

I would probably never get near the cap but just did not like the thought of a cap to begin and now with me starting to do more video streaming with netflix and also with Directv on Demand along with the online gaming from time to time but it was mostly just the cap being there that I did not like.


----------



## chevyguy559

chevyguy559 said:


> Here's my speed here at work with WildBlue Satellite


FINALLY dumped WildBlue....had a fixed wireless system put in Monday and its SOO much better!



It may not be super fast, but I'm way happier now


----------



## Shades228

chevyguy559 said:


> FINALLY dumped WildBlue....had a fixed wireless system put in Monday and its SOO much better!
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be super fast, but I'm way happier now


With the improvement in latency and upload it will seem much faster than the .5 that it actually was. It will be much better for you that's for sure.


----------



## phrelin

It seems I've gone from "slower than 55% of US" to "faster than 83% of US" due to recent improvements by Comcast. I typically used to get numbers like this:










I first noticed that Comcast upgraded when I posted this April 13:


phrelin said:


> Something weird happened while I wasn't looking. My upload speeds have consistently nearly quadrupled:


 And so since Comcast upgraded, I upgraded my really old Linksys BEFSR41 10/100 router with a new Linksys E4200. Here's the result:


















It is noticeable.


----------

